# I decided to try Mike's cd's, any feedback?



## 14397

I am trying Mike's cd's now and was wondering if anyone has had any success using them, I suffer from bad IBS-D and hope it can help me out? Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## BQ

Sage,I think it is great that you are giving them a try. Many, many of us have been helped very much by the program.If you have any other questions please just ask and we will help out as much as we can. The booklet that comes with it as well as the FAQ on the website has loads of good info. But for anything else.. just post here and we will do our best.I think you will enjoy them. And isn't it nice to enjoy an IBS treatment for a change?







Check out this thread for some success storiesI have posted the link for like page 5 of this thread to give you more recent stuff.)http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f.../m/10210344/p/5For me personally.. I think you have made a great choice and I am not sure where I would be today without this BB, this forum or Mike's tapes. (Well, CD's now..)Hope you enjoy the journey.







BQ


----------



## 17460

I agree - they were a last ditch effort for me and I was helped immensely!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sage and welcome to this forum!







Feel free to read through the FAQ and the success thread BQ posted for some encouragement - everyone is different in their journey, but most folks have been helped tremendously - and yes, do ask if you have any questions along the way - we are all here to help and support. You can read about my journey below if you wish...All the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------



## 23392

Hi Sage!Let me begin by saying my IBS is not as bad as some [though it may have been the cause of a nasty vitamin deficiency which was *awful,* or some other imbalance may have]. I rarely have uncontrollable D [urgent, yes, uncontrollable, no]--well, I just plain don't--but I did have awful bloating which interfered with my being able to do things!I am only on about day 22 or so...I know I hit day 17 this weekend, anyway, one or the other day. It seems to have helped substantially with the bloating. Not gone but far less.And here's the other thing, from very recent history: Yesterday I had some D, and some cramping and roiling after. Back when I was "normal" this would have meant there was "more to come" and then I would have had relief when it did come. With IBS, before the tapes, I would have waited for that to go away before daring activity or anything--and so it would probably have gone away slower. But a few weeks ago I discovered that applying a technique from the tapes could shut that off and I would be fine--there was not going to be more D after all! So I did that last night, slowed down the digestive process, and sure enough, with no further thought about it after applying the technique, the feeling went away and I had no trouble, and no bms, the rest of the night! And today has been solid.  They seem to work on different things, at a different level, for everyone; but that is my very recent experience, only a little way in!Before that I didn't find anythign that could get rid of the bloating! But these seem to be having an effect...plus being able to stop crampy-feelings is such a plus! I now go on with life without so much as a concern about it once I've applied the technique. And this time it took only once, not concentration for 5 minutes.


----------



## 23392

woops I meant to say I reach day *27* Sunday or Monday or something.


----------



## 14397

Thanks guys for all the positive responses! Exactly how would these tapes help with my D/urgency?Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sage - The program sessions work on the subconscious mind to break the mind-gut connection - one session is designed specifically to give you a visualization tool that works to regulate your motility to what is right for your symptoms - for you, to slow motility. The program is a coping tool - for some it can stop urgency and regulate D very specifically, for others, it can reduce severity and frequency. As you listen to the session, new pathways and thoughts are imbedded to replace or tone down the old urgency signals.Good luck on your journey to feeling better, and don't worry too much about the how and why - just let the program do its work without too much analyzing as this works on an automatic level.All the best!







Take care.Some background info on the program - http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/learnlive.html


----------



## BQ

Sage,You remind me of me. lolI wanted to know too.Here this article by a giant in this field helped me understand some of the more technical stuff about Hypnotherapy for IBS.http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.htmlNow, even though some of this thread I am about to link here makes me blush a bit... it is verbatim how I came to understand this and how it made sense to me.Note the date.. oy.. has it been that long??Here goes... take a look:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/61310344This article I found very helpful as well and it is in plain English.. easy to understand."Hypnotherapy An Effective Treatment for Irritable Bowel Syndrome"http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/...50928081622.htmThis is an abundance and I mean an abundance of info that you should peruse at leisure.. extreme leisure.. so as not to cause your brain to hurt. lol Loads of info... so please take or leave what you want.. or read none. Just thought you could use this link as a more or less a comprehensive source of info. (But you have been warned..lol, if it gets overwhleming.. stop reading.. lol.)http://ibshope.com/viewtopic.php?t=107&sid...ee3157158409980Hope all of this helps you and as you can see, with my old post linked above, people don't mind helping out with questions here and I have been told innumerable times.. no questions are dumb.







BQ


----------



## 14139

Marilyn,I started listening to the cd's 2 days ago. The cd player I am using repeats when the cd ends. I am wndering if this is a problem? I have been falling asleep and waking up about an hour later. I know Mike says that if we needed to relisten to a session we should wait 6 hours in between. I am not sure how this will effect (if at all) my progress. I am off to work now so I will check back later for a response.Thank You!!!!!!!


----------



## BQ

Jomo,Look on your CD player for a "mode" button. There is where my kids tell me you can have a track or the whole CD repeat if you want it to and it is also where you can tell it not to repeat a track or the whole CD. They say options pop up in the LCD window on the player.If this makes no sense... find a teenager to help you. lolGood Luck!BQPS Jomo I also found this info about CD players on Mike's site:


> quote:Can I set my CD player to play back only today's session?Almost all CD players offer a "Programming" feature which allows a listener to set the order in which tracks are played back. This feature can also be used to make the CD player play one track only -- for instance, the day's session on the IBS Audio Program 100Â®.Because there are only two tracks on each disc of the IBS Audio Program 100Â®, you will only have to program your player when listening to track 1. When you play track 2, the player will stop automatically at the end of the disc.Read the owner's manual for your CD player to learn how to program your specific model. After programming the day's track, be sure that your CD player is not set to "repeat" mode, to avoid hearing the track more than once.If you do not have an owner's manual handy, try using these generic instructions as a guide:Many CD players can be programmed by the following steps:1. Make sure the CD is stopped.2. Press the button labeled "program" or "memory." 3. Using the forward/reverse buttons, select track 1.4. Press the button labeled "program" or "memory" once more, to add the track to programmed play.5. Press play to finish the program and start the playback.To play track 2 only, just skip forward to track 2 and press play; the player will stop automatically after the track.If you are shopping for a new CD player, look for terms on the player packaging such as "playback modes," "memory features," "track selection," and "favorite track," which indicate that the player has a programming feature.


----------



## 13326

Hi - I just wanted to add my support and say hello! I am nearly through with listening to the CDs for the 2nd time - I feel that I have been on a long journey but the destination is fantastic! Just been away other night and had 2 fabulous meals out and rarely thought about IBS (this would have been impossible 1 year ago - the first thing I did when entering a bar/restaurant was check out where the toilets where!!!). Good luck on your journey, take your time and enjoy the process.....


----------



## 14139

Thanx BQ and Cacti for your response. BQ,I do have a memory recall button. I'll try it tonight.







Cacti,Its nice to hear that the tapes have helped you. All the best in the future.


----------



## 16934

I'm on day 18 of Mike's CDs. I finally ordered them in desparation, as have had ibs-d for about 8 years now and it just seems to be getting worse all the time. I haven't seen any improvement in my symptoms as yet, and this morning has been particularly bad, but I remain quietly hopeful and will stick with the program till the end. If this doesn't work I really don't know what I will do, but I shall keep updating on my progress







This board has been a lifeline, and just knowing I'm not alone is a real help, as ibs is not something I like to talk about to other people. It's not terribly glamourous is it! Take care everyone X


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Harmony and welcome!







You are very early in the program, so do not be concerned at this point about progress. As individuals, we can't compare progress with each other, because we all have had IBS for different time frames and rates of severity - just know that the program will work with your individual situation and do what is right for you - don't try to have any preconceived ideas on time frame for healing. I too needed to come to this BB to discuss progress, but the program is actually designed to move you away from IBS thoughts, so sometimes reading about others progress can actually slow ya down a bit, in that you are bringing those thoughts back up again. So feel free to report your progress from time to time if you really want to do so, and for some TLC and support here - but don't feel obligated to do so because you need time to heal. Retyping and recalling each IBS event just reinforces it and this is something the program works to "undo" - the groove in the IBS record as Mike says!But do know we are all here to support - and to answer any questions, and of course, if you need to vent, then that's OK too - you are not alone, and you have taken the first steps to begin the journey to feeling better...All the best!


----------



## 16934

Thanks so much for your support Marilyn. And you made a very good point about trying to get away from the ibs thoughts rather than reading about it every day on the board, think I did just need to vent yesterday. I shall take your advice and try not to think about it too much. I shall report on my success story when I'm finished rather than my progress as I go through it







Thanks again for your advice


----------



## 23392

How 'bout if we post something happy?  I'll duplicate my last paragraph from the 'friendly support' thread here for anyone looking 'round about the tapes and IBS subjects, proper...I just had 2 absolutely *normal,* good, old-fashioned, pre-ibs normal, days, bm-wise! Will wonders never cease... Had a little bit of pain waking up each day, but I now know that that can happen and *nothing* can come of it! Well, actually, a NORMAL day can come of it! Hallelujah! Off to fall asleep to Mike's voice.


----------



## 17961

Hi,I've gotten up into about 1/2 way through session 4 of Mike's tapes. The improvements I have noticed in my IBS-D areretty much complete "regularity" nowpain/cramping is now much more rare occurrenceeasier & faster recovery from occasional times I do have any IBS problemsOther things I and other people have noticed:I'm a LOT less anxious overallI sleep WAY betterI have lost my fear of going out almost completelyI'm generally feeling less moody and more relaxedNow, I have to admit that I have also made dietary changes - I have cut out all gluten and drastically cut down on caffeine and sugar, but I haven't needed my anti-spasmodics in a long time, and I decided that I didn't need the anti-depressants after all. Also, I just got back from over a weeklong trip to Europe. Normally the very idea of getting on a plane would have me so terrified I wouldn't be able to think (or even walk)straight, let alone the idea of being in a strange country where they might not have available toilets. Not only did I make the whole trip - 8 - 10 hours one way going either way AND during a terrorist alert - with NO anxiety, I took multiple day trips while out there, including one on a boat with NO toilet available - all with NO anxiety or relapse. I even tried to talk my brain into being afraid on one of the plane trips and it just wouldn't listen. I don't know if the IBS 100 Program was entirely the reason for this huge turnaround for me, but I really feel that it has helped a whole lot not only my IBS, but my overall ability to deal with stress. Even my husband who doesn't have IBS likes to listen to the tapes with me because they completely override his chronic insomnia. I like the program a lot!


----------



## 23392

Thanks for sharing that, 2skinny! It's always encouraging and hopeful to read things like this. In a way [hey, Marilyn, here's a thought ] it's more encouraging to those of us *doing* the program to read about successes by others also *doing* the program, than it is to read successes by those who got 'all the way through.' Because when you're 15 days in or something, 100 days seems a long way away. Even if you have a month to go, it's helpful. At least for me!It is of course great to read about someone who finished and had the bloating disappear first...for me personally... But I guess both are really helpful. Yes, everyone responds differently, but a little hope never hurt. So thanks again, 2skinny! I hope Europe was fun! Post over on the 'friendly support' thread and let us know where you went!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

HI 2skinny - and welcome!







This is wonderful news - thank you for sharing and encouraging others with your progress. The IBS Audio Program does indeed address other issues like anxiety (overall, and IBS-related) and insomnia! We have many folks who have reported these improvements - This is just great! I am really happy for you that you are getting such progress even before completing the program! YAY! And your trip sounds wonderful -so glad you were able to do this- very encouraging to others here - so again, thank you so much for sharing with us.AO - I absolutely agree it is encouraging to read about other's postive progress along their journey - that is why I do post these positive stories to the success threads, etc. and will add this story to the "more encouragement" threads. Mike has said that reading about other people's symptoms and lack of progress along the journey, just reintroduces more negatives and can slow down the rate of success not only for themselves, but any readers. We have proof of this time and time again, and I am one. So there is a difference in posting style. Though it is hard to know when you first read a post, if it will be encouraging or not.That is why we encourage those who are having difficulty to contact us on the website or call the toll-free number for support, rather than giving the play-by-play of negatives on a public BB, which is discouraging to others.But it is a hard distinction, because, like myself, I posted my negatives along the way - and, as folks know, my case was one of the worst (three times through), so in a way, I guess knowing that there are others who have struggled, then got through it is a good thing; but reading the ups and downs and specifics of symptoms during the program, while being able to "relate" to it, just reinforces the very thoughts that the program is designed to reduce and eliminate.So as moderator, I am trying to help everyone here as per Mike's gentle suggestion, get through the program with the most optimal results and time frame for those who routinely read the BB. You will know that in the clinical setting, Mike's IBS patients progress much faster (one -on -one is usually faster) but also because they are not reading the BB which draws them back to the IBS thoughts. But ironically, it is this BB that does help and encourage others who find out about this method here - so we just do the best we can to help the most folks we can. I hope that clears it up a bit as to what is encouraged as good helpful posts, and what may be discouraging,and not helpful to others. (The example of that is "I had bad symptom this today, and bad that 3 times, etc. - you will know what I mean: the play-by play set-back stuff. and I posted it too, so I know it is hard - and I know people do need the TLC, support and love when they are going through those bad symptom days. A big catch-22. But once a person is aware that by typing out the negative symptom "details" and having others read it, that it isn't helpful overall, that in itself can aid improvement. So yes,all this to basically say that yes, hope is a good thing; and I do encourage hopeful, encouraging posts!








Yay and again welcome 2skinny, and thanks again for your wonderful post! I will add it to the success and encouragement threads so that others can....Be encouraged!


----------



## masterplan

I'm really thinking about giving this a go now but, to be honest, I don't know who around here is telling the truth and who's a plant.


----------



## 14139

I am on day 39. So far no change but I am determined to stay with it to the end. When is it considered safe to return to the BB, if Mike suggests staying away from the BB as to not reintroduce the IBS thoughts? I still feel the need to talk about my IBS. It is as much on my mind as it was prior to starting. Also wondering how well the tapes will work if I am falling asleep during one of the tracks and waking up in the middle of the next one. My CD player is not on repeat mode-it is just the order in which I am up to. I am concerned this will/is effecting my progress.Sorry for the negative post.


----------



## 23392

Hi, masterplan! I ain't a plant! ;-) I bought Mike's cds, am part way through with some improvments. Posted some about the last check-in [day 27?] some time back. I don't blame you for being careful about what you order. I've been suspicious of a few posts, myself. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have that would clarify whether or not I'm a plant. [can I be a dawn redwood, if I am one? They're cool! ] PM me if you like, with whatever you want to know.I think there are a few too many of us with some improvement, or with success stories, for this to be a plant.  Check out the research articles and the success stories threads.Jomo, I've read from Marilyn & others that falling asleep during the session you're supposed to listen to will NOT impede progress. Know nothing about your situation of hearing part of the next one, though, so will be curious to hear that from Marilyn as well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Welcome Masterplan - Yep, we are all plants and making these stories up!!! We are slick sales people here! Just kidding.







I guess if anyone were a "plant" it would be me. Because I should be off this BB and get on with my life. But I decided to stay on here and encourage others to try the program if they are so fed up with suffering like I was when I first came here. But you can ask Jeff who is the owner of this BB if you feel that there are those not telling the truth. Scam artists are booted out of here pretty fast - I don't blame you though - I was skeptical in the same way. But just do your research - look at the studies done, and you will see that this is a bonefide treatment for IBS and is listed on many medical websites refarding IBS treatment using clinical hypnotherapy successfully. Mike is in the UK - Cheshire - so if you are anywhere near there you can easily look him up. Not everyone is helped, hypnotherapy is not a cure, but it has been a decent last resort for many folks and there are plenty of research studies to back it up. If you have any specific questions let us know - and I do speak with folks in the UK and all over the US and Canada too... we are all here to help. No worries, just let us know how we can help.And again, welcome!







jomo - you are still very early on with just day 39; remember you have had IBS longer than 39 days - be gentle with yourself and just keep at it. As far as posting - if you need to post, then go ahead and do so - that is fine, it is just that your progress will be slower when you keep those IBS thoughts front and center. But I too did post along the journey, and perhaps that bit of TLC and support you get from us from that post will be the encouragement you need to keep you moving forward. Just that being on the BB is not a necessity to progress.Unfortunately, jomo, you will need to see if your CD player has the menu option - just program it to stop after the first track for that session. Though it won't "hurt" you to accidentally listen to the next session, it isn't really in your best interest to do so for optimal results. The listening schedule was designed for the best improvement potential, and going ahead of the schedule is not recommended. Mike has been pretty clear about that, so I am just following his info. Sleeping through your scheduled session is fine.Let me know if you need help setting your CD player - there are directions for this on the ibscds.com website if you need them. If this isn't a possibility, due to having an older CD player without the menu feature, then PM me for another possible option.Take care -


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Just took a peek at your most recent post Masterplan - "... I have a reason to fight this. I've just ordered the hypnosis CDs. I'll let everyone know how it goes."---Glad you decided to give them a go - if you have any concerns along the way, you can PM me or leave a message on the UK phone line. Believe me, I have felt the same way you did.We wish you all the best - be patient with yourself, and know that many young people have found some good reduction or even elimnination of IBS symptoms - best wishes!


----------



## masterplan

The reason I've decided to give it a try is that I haven't yet found a single definitive food trigger. So long as I'm staying in I can eat curry, pizza, drink beer and Coke and be fine. But if I try to go out the pain and then the diarrhea come back, even if I've only eaten toast and drank water. In view of this, my mum (who's a social worker and has dealt with this kind of thing) thinks my doctor will suggest CBT next. I think the key to treating this is in my head, it has to be.This has only been affecting me for around 3 months. From what I've been reading it seems that it's the long-term people who struggle more with the CDs because the IBS fights back. Does this make my chances of success a bit better?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yes, I do feel that you have a very good positive prognosis with the CDs - the duration of IBS does seem to be quite proportional to the time for improvement: that is, the less time you have had IBS, the greater chance you will see improvement early on. Mike has worked with many young people who have had the very same symptoms you do - food is not the cause of IBS, but become triggers because the mind "remembers" or links a particular food with IBS symptoms and thus sets up the chain of events you describe. If food were the cause, then it would bother folks everytime. I was on the crackers and water diet for a long time - and in time, I even had IBS with that, so I just didn't eat at all when I had to go out. You are not alone on that one at all! So I do feel you will do quite well with the CDs - and if you have any questions or concerns along the way, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## 14139

Thanx Marilyn. I went out and bought a new Cd b/c I was useing an old battery operated kind and it was always low on battery. Probably b/c of all the times I fell asleep. The new one has something like you are talking about. I will give it a try and let you know. I want to do everything right so that this will work for me. I often think how much I will miss listening to them when I am finished b/c they help me fall asleep everytime. I try to listen to the end but always seem to dose off just before hand. I also can't remember anything he has said. Is that normal? Even the parts I am awake for. When I hear it I do remember it but not during the day at all. Which is quite different than when I did HT in an office. I was able to use some techniques he would tell me in our sessions. With Mikes I just fall asleep and hopefully my subconcious has got the rest?







I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

No worries on not remembering the session content, Jomo - this is a different protocol from your other therapist - and yes, the session content is still reaching your subconscious if you fall asleep. Also, once you have completed the program, you may still listen to your favorite sessions as desired. Many people still do this especially for the gentle sleep. Be sure to read the entire booklet that came with your program if you haven't done so, as lots of this is addressed there, as well as on the compilation thread on this forum and the FAQ on the ibscds.com website! You will be fine! Enjoy your journey! ((HUGS))


----------



## 23392

> quote:the duration of IBS does seem to be quite proportional to the time for improvement: that is, the less time you have had IBS, the greater chance you will see improvement early on. .


That's interesting, Marilyn! I'd only had IBS about a year--possibly less--when I started the tapes. I realize everyone's different...But right now I'm looking for anything hopeful, to improve any aspect of life I can!


> quote:food is not the cause of IBS, but become triggers because the mind "remembers" or links a particular food with IBS symptoms and thus sets up the chain of events you describe.


That's interesting too. I wonder if some other things are set off that way...not D per se, maybe even bloating. Who knows...interesting stuff, though!Thanks again, Marilyn!


----------



## 14139

> quote:quote:food is not the cause of IBS, but become triggers because the mind "remembers" or links a particular food with IBS symptoms and thus sets up the chain of events you describe.


 I too find this interesting and it is so funny to read it because recently I have been thinking how I react in certain situations. I have been trying not to focus on those bad IBS times because I see a very strong pattern how I react when I am doing whatever it was I was doing when my IBS acted up. I do believe this is probably one of the most fascinating things said about IBS because it really does tie into how I feel about the mind part of it. Again it shows how different people with IBS think and develop what I feel are obsessive behaviors. For whatever reason our brains hold on to these situations and make them worse as time goes on.Thanks Marilyn. It really does make sense.Also thankx for the CD advise. I did read the booklet-I tend to dwell on things. Can you tell?


----------

